# Aussie Flame Box Fish ... Hello!!!



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

*Nothing special ... recently snapped from iPhone

*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

It's actually called a White Bar Box Fish. 

Anoplocapros lenticularis

Cold water.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I knew you were gonna "come a calling ..." I'm no fish expert ...LOL

Thanks for clarifying ..


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Male? Are they reef safe?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Male? Are they reef safe?


not unless you have a cold water reef with no inverts...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't even think for a second of putting that fish in a tank that is above 65 degrees.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Best to keep them in a large "chilled" tank system ... totally not reef safe. Cute thing though ... it was "spitting water" at me while I was looking at it.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The big guy has a new home.........🐠 And he is very happy.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....it's about time  ......Congratulations.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah only *Crayon* has the "cool" ability to keep cold water livestock. Nice ...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*box fish*

congrats Cheryl on your new purchase , he looks awesome 
hope to see some pics of him in his new home 
awesome find 
cheers


----------

